# Champion Generator Neutral Bonded to Frame/Ground



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a 46533 Champion 3500/4000Watt generator and my goal is to use the generator two ways:
1) As a stand-alone unit with neutral bonded back to the frame. This is the configuration as it is provided from the factory. 
2) Connected to the main circuit breaker panel using an Interlock, for use during power loss. Since the interlock doesn't disconnect neutral, I'm required to disconnect the neutral bond to generator frame resulting in a floating neutral at the geneator.

I'm plan on adding a switch so I can turn on/off neutral bond to the frame on the generator. I can't think of any concerns, but wanted to put it out there in case there is something I'm not aware of. Does anyone see any concerns with doing this?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

You are correct about disconnecting the neutral bond when the generator is connected to a transfer switch. Bravo to you for using a transfer switch, as it's the safest way to bring power into a building from a generator. 

That said, the best way is to find the actual bonding wire on the generator and remove/install it as needed. Running wires to an external switch to do this is likely not to be per code, and I'm sure not approved by Champion either. 

Do you use the generator more often stand-alone, or from home backup? Which ever mode is the more frequently used, I'd configure the generator that way, and then install/remove the bonding wire as required.





BostonDan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 46533 Champion 3500/4000Watt generator and my goal is to use the generator two ways:
> 1) As a stand-alone unit with neutral bonded back to the frame. This is the configuration as it is provided from the factory.
> ...


----------



## jim1450 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a Generac Power Systems - GP3250 & am in the same situation. I have a Square D Homeline panel & interlock kit and mounting a Reliance inlet in my garage.
I would think there are other ways to do this without the switch, I'm comfortable with it for myself but it could be an accident waiting to happen.
Could you leave them bonded @ both ends & only run 3 wires to the panel and install a separate ground rod for the generator?
That's basically how the power is run from the street & I've read where portables are used for traffic signals they use a similar method.


----------



## quadservers (Aug 18, 2013)

*neutral bonded back to the frame factory configuration*

If you check at champion faq it said:
FAQ - Champion Power Equipment 
10- Most Champion Power Equipment generators have a "floating neutral", meaning that the neutral circuit is not connected to the frame or to earth ground.

check your champion generator to make sure




BostonDan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 46533 Champion 3500/4000Watt generator and my goal is to use the generator two ways:
> 1) As a stand-alone unit with neutral bonded back to the frame. This is the configuration as it is provided from the factory.
> ...


----------

